# Hell's Bay Professional vs East Cape Fury



## Mike_TX (Aug 30, 2020)

Looking at these 2 boats and would like to hear any Pro/Con comments on design, quality, performance, etc.. Boat will be used primarily in Texas (East Matagorda Bay to Port Aransas) chasing reds and trout (both fly fishing and casting). I was also looking at the HB-Marquesa but the HB-rep said that they sell more HB-Professionals in Texas, as it runs shallower (flat bottom vs V-bottom). This would be a new order. Hells' Bay say they are running 7 months for a new build.

Also, have a question about trolling motors - do you need one for bay fishing? If so, how/when do you use it? I like the look without. Thinking I do want a Power Pole. I'm just trying to do my homework, so I get it right the first time.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’d surely go for the HB over the EC, but then again, I drive neither😎


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The HB Pro is more of a poling skiff. The Fury fits into more of the trolling motor/lure fishing style. Neither works as well as full size bay boats. It is ok to start with a less expensive or used skiff to determine the real limitations compared to a bay boat offering family comfort, big water crossing, safety, speed, etc. Or go all in on a new skiff and trade later


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

I would think that the Eastcape EVO X would be a closer comparison to the HB Pro.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Terry said:


> I would think that the Eastcape EVO X would be a closer comparison to the HB Pro.


Why do you think that?

OP - I had the exact same thoughts/discussion prior to choosing mine. I went with the Fury but IMO you cant go wrong with either, both a very nice boats. I would get it wired/mounted for a TM but like the option to remove the weight when not in use. I use the TM on mine for fishing with the kids. If you want to drive one sometime I’m in Houston.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Boat selection should start with where fishing 90% of the time, and how intended whether serious shallow water fly, or regular deeper water primarily calling for a bay boat with more deadrise. For that area, can get away with no tunnel. Then there is the issue of how many folks intended to carry around with you 90% of the time. If it is the whole family, and comprised of two adults, two kids, etc then a dedicated poling skiff is not going to be the desired vehicle. Since these boats are all very expensive, it pays to think carefully about the above items before buying ANY BOAT. 

*From the description above, it would seem that a deeper-draft bay type boat (Haynie, Majek, JH, Shoalwater) etc would be much more appropriate than would a shallow-water poling skiff.* But whatever, the op is going to have to decide finally what is most appropriate and live with it once the deal is done. And as usual, know what is said about opinions, everyone has one blah blah. The one that counts is the one writing the check(s). =)


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Willy Roberts 20'...but I am prejudice.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Terry said:


> I would think that the Eastcape EVO X would be a closer comparison to the HB Pro.


Yea the fury and pro comparison is not the non ego make. The EVO X would though for sure.

For that area of Texas I would say think seriously about how dedicated one is to the fly.

If your not ALL in I would go the Majek / Dargel cat style route with tunnel and you can run skinny and some of those cat htake rough water really well.

I have a pro and it has take a lot of money and set up to get it right for Texas (still ongoing), they just don’t build them for Texas, rigging wise.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

CKEAT said:


> Yea the fury and pro comparison is not the non ego make. The EVO X would though for sure.
> 
> For that area of Texas I would say think seriously about how dedicated one is to the fly.
> 
> ...


Not to derail but...Why is the EvoX more similar to the Pro than the Fury? It's not a sponson boat and draft (when rigged the same) is pretty damn close (Fury vs Evo). Width on an Evo X is 79", Fury is 72". Both Evo and Fury are 4 degree boats and I believe the Pro is a 0 degree, but not 100%. 

I can't make any comparison other than it has only one hatch on the front deck and the length of the Pro (sponson) is 1" shorter than an Evo (non-sponson). 

Perhaps the better comparison to the Pro is the Lostmen.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Fury will be less money than the Pro unless you get the guide discount.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

TX_Brad said:


> Not to derail but...Why is the EvoX more similar to the Pro than the Fury? It's not a sponson boat and draft (when rigged the same) is pretty damn close (Fury vs Evo). Width on an Evo X is 79", Fury is 72". Both Evo and Fury are 4 degree boats and I believe the Pro is a 0 degree, but not 100%.
> 
> I can't make any comparison other than it has only one hatch on the front deck and the length of the Pro (sponson) is 1" shorter than an Evo (non-sponson).
> 
> Perhaps the better comparison to the Pro is the Lostmen.


I have seen the fury as I know a guy who just sold his and I took his feedback for what it was. You might be right the lostmen May be best comparison but I would say if you plan to chase redfish in the fly, you will need very skinny water capability or you will be disappointed. Just my opinion, the fury will defiantly not do that good enough for me and the pro is not rigged properly for it from HB.
I for sure would steer away from the Marquesa. Can’t rig that boat for those parameters.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

CKEAT said:


> I have seen the fury as I know a guy who just sold his and I took his feedback for what it was. You might be right the lostmen May be best comparison but I would say if you plan to chase redfish in the fly, you will need very skinny water capability or you will be disappointed. Just my opinion, the fury will defiantly not do that good enough for me and the pro is not rigged properly for it from HB.
> I for sure would steer away from the Marquesa. Can’t rig that boat for those parameters.


Fair enough and agree with you on the Marquesa, thats a big water boat (and much like the Vantage not one I'd want to push around all day). Not sure how skinny is skinny, but you can rig a Fury with a 60hp and get a ~6" boat. I can get mine with a 90hp to 7.5" with two guys (no TM). I would imagine the Pro floats a little shallower (never measured the times I've been on one but felt that way).


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

You may reach out to Keith, commtrd here on MS. He had a Pro, spent a lot of time to raise the 20" shaft engine and get it actually even with the tunnel and then had it dialed in. He sold it for other reasons, but ended up going with a Chittum Laguna Madre II tunnel and can surely tell you the differences. Marquesa is a big water tarpon skiff and won't work for reds here in 6-10" of water. EvoX is a bigger skiff, from what I can tell, than the HB Pro. I would focus on the weight and draft if you want to hunt fish shallow here in TX. I can promise you my Chittum is a 5" skiff with 3 people and I challenge you to do less than 6-8" in a Pro. Pro may take the nod for bigger water performance but I don't care as I want to fish shallow. After having a BT Mosquito for a year, I've come to know that I absolutely hate sponsons. They are a pain for poling and spinning. Go take a test ride with Lloyd Jones (HB rep in Corpus) and then Stephen Ford (Chittum in Rockport) and spend some time fishing them, walking the gunnels, poling, etc. It takes several hours to really understand the differences on a test ride.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

TX_Brad said:


> Fair enough and agree with you on the Marquesa, thats a big water boat (and much like the Vantage not one I'd want to push around all day). Not sure how skinny is skinny, but you can rig a Fury with a 60hp and get a ~6" boat. I can get mine with a 90hp to 7.5" with two guys (no TM). I would imagine the Pro floats a little shallower (never measured the times I've been on one but felt that way).


It is not so much the draft though it is good to float shallow. I would say having motor mounted high and still getting good water pressure and all that comes with that is more important.

Just so many places one needs to run into and out of and if you can’t you will be poling miles, not for fish but to get back to spots to take off.

My pro is side console with lithium’s up front and I usually don’t take trolling motor when going way back in marsh so it’s about as light as I can get it. Use cooler for weight distribution. being a bigger guy the pro is super sensitive to weight and tabs while running. 

It’s all fun to play around with and try and get right.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

In a month or so, Us Texas boys will have all these boats lined up and we can do a real life comparison and see what the real deal is.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

scissorhands said:


> In a month or so, Us Texas boys will have all these boats lined up and we can do a real life comparison and see what the real deal is.


#BayouVistaBash2020


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> In a month or so, Us Texas boys will have all these boats lined up and we can do a real life comparison and see what the real deal is.



That would be cool, but I'd also understand if it never takes place. I for one wouldn't take my $60k-$70k skiff and put it through some of the stuff we all want to see here. Not on purpose anyway.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Sublime said:


> That would be cool, but I'd also understand if it never takes place. I for one wouldn't take my $60k-$70k skiff and put it through some of the stuff we all want to see here. Not on purpose anyway.


I'm curious more than anything. I think we will have a Chittum, EVOX, Fury, HB pro and a few others to see side by side. What are you wanting to see?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> I'm curious more than anything. I think we will have a Chittum, EVOX, Fury, HB pro and a few others to see side by side. What are you wanting to see?


I want to see someone run their skiff across a mud or sand flat until it comes to a screaching, mud, sand and shell slinging stop. Then take a yard stick out and show us the depth. Then I want to see the same thing getting up on plane with someone standing behind the skiff filming jack plate setting, bottom composition etc. Please and thank you


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Did a little of that this weekend on my buddies Mosquito. who's we also can compare.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I saw that on IG I think.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Sublime said:


> I want to see someone run their skiff across a mud or sand flat until it comes to a screaching, mud, sand and shell slinging stop. Then take a yard stick out and show us the depth. Then I want to see the same thing getting up on plane with someone standing behind the skiff filming jack plate setting, bottom composition etc. Please and thank you


I can tell you what depth that happens on mine (and mine would likely be the heaviest). With the mud so soft, I've gotten mine stuck in just about 2" before, but it wasn't floating lol. I think we can find a spot and pole up to a spot to see static depth. I'm sure we can get Little in a Sabine as well. I'll bring beer...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd be more interested in seeing hole shot than running. My Glades X tunnel would run stupid skinny. Getting back up with the 30 horse, not too impressive.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Go with the SeaArk and a jet drive


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> Yea the fury and pro comparison is not the non ego make. The EVO X would though for sure.
> 
> For that area of Texas I would say think seriously about how dedicated one is to the fly.
> 
> ...


Best advice available right here. Nailed it perfectly.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Matts said:


> You may reach out to Keith, commtrd here on MS. He had a Pro, spent a lot of time to raise the 20" shaft engine and get it actually even with the tunnel and then had it dialed in. He sold it for other reasons, but ended up going with a Chittum Laguna Madre II tunnel and can surely tell you the differences. Marquesa is a big water tarpon skiff and won't work for reds here in 6-10" of water. EvoX is a bigger skiff, from what I can tell, than the HB Pro. I would focus on the weight and draft if you want to hunt fish shallow here in TX. I can promise you my Chittum is a 5" skiff with 3 people and I challenge you to do less than 6-8" in a Pro. Pro may take the nod for bigger water performance but I don't care as I want to fish shallow. After having a BT Mosquito for a year, I've come to know that I absolutely hate sponsons. They are a pain for poling and spinning. Go take a test ride with Lloyd Jones (HB rep in Corpus) and then Stephen Ford (Chittum in Rockport) and spend some time fishing them, walking the gunnels, poling, etc. It takes several hours to really understand the differences on a test ride.


I agree, the Pro is a 6” boat IF


commtrd said:


> Best advice available right here. Nailed it perfectly.


Except I get in a hurry and dont proofread  oops


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sublime said:


> I want to see someone run their skiff across a mud or sand flat until it comes to a screaching, mud, sand and shell slinging stop. Then take a yard stick out and show us the depth. Then I want to see the same thing getting up on plane with someone standing behind the skiff filming jack plate setting, bottom composition etc. Please and thank you


All of the boats mentioned by @scissorhands above are all owned by friends of each other and we are all local to each other. We can accomplish the same results in a more controlled manner by simply running to the local sand bar and bring a measuring stick. Could be a fun afternoon without the Qualified Captain antics.

To the OP, fish with a couple guides or folks that own different skiffs you are interested in. Both the Pro and the Fury are very good boats.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Sublime said:


> I'd be more interested in seeing hole shot than running. My Glades X tunnel would run stupid skinny. Getting back up with the 30 horse, not too impressive.


 Me too. I would like to see holeshot on all of them and learn/share a thing or two.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Call Kevin at East Cape and talk to him. He can give you better parameters on his makes.
He likely has someone you can go ride with nearby, as well.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Renegade said:


> Call Kevin at East Cape and talk to him. He can give you better parameters on his makes.
> He likely has someone you can go ride with nearby, as well.


I think we've done that, or maybe I'm interpreting everyone's offers incorrectly. We have multiple Pro's and Fury's (and other makes/models) in Galveston when he wants it.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I haven't fished in TX but I live in SF and fish the Everglades and Biscayne Bay. I had a Dolphin Renegade Pro which is a flat bottom boat and it was as shallow as they come. I recently (after 15 years) bought a Maverick HPX Carbon Edition. That boat is fantastic and for the money I believe is the best value in a high end skiff that is backed by a terrific Factory. Many guides I know fish that boat or the older carbon/Kevlar version in the Marsh during the late fall. I believe the waters there are similar to TX. They also make a flat bottom boat. 

RE the trolling motor - its like a firearm. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. I love mine and use it often in the back country and here we have pole and troll zones. I may pole all day and use it to get out at the end of the day. The MinnKota for me has been terrific. Don't get the self deploying ones that part is issue prone. Terrova 80lb thrust should push either of those boats all day long. I run with two chargers one that charges when I am running and one that charges when parked at the house. If installed correctly is completely hassle free.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

TX_Brad said:


> I think we've done that, or maybe I'm interpreting everyone's offers incorrectly. We have multiple Pro's and Fury's (and other makes/models) in Galveston when he wants it.


maybe we can find out what skiff does best at holeshot, draft , pole, etc....


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I’d get a Waterman 18 or El Dora, the Pro isn’t as versatile as the Waterman and the El Dora can do most of what either will, but pole as shallow as a redfish can swim. 12v iPilot 55lb is plenty, put the quick release mount on it. Keep the rigging light and don’t get a tunnel.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I haven't fished in TX but I live in SF and fish the Everglades and Biscayne Bay. I had a Dolphin Renegade Pro which is a flat bottom boat and it was as shallow as they come. I recently (after 15 years) bought a Maverick HPX Carbon Edition. That boat is fantastic and for the money I believe is the best value in a high end skiff that is backed by a terrific Factory. Many guides I know fish that boat or the older carbon/Kevlar version in the Marsh during the late fall. I believe the waters there are similar to TX. They also make a flat bottom boat.
> 
> RE the trolling motor - its like a firearm. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. I love mine and use it often in the back country and here we have pole and troll zones. I may pole all day and use it to get out at the end of the day. The MinnKota for me has been terrific. Don't get the self deploying ones that part is issue prone. Terrova 80lb thrust should push either of those boats all day long. I run with two chargers one that charges when I am running and one that charges when parked at the house. If installed correctly is completely hassle free.


Fair enough. I couldn’t get through the comments. I never saw where he spoke with Kevin.

I recently went through this process and found him to be the most receptive and helpful representative of a product that I found.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

scissorhands said:


> maybe we can find out what skiff does best at holeshot, draft , pole, etc....


For me to win any contest I need “top speed” to be one lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> You may reach out to Keith, commtrd here on MS. He had a Pro, spent a lot of time to raise the 20" shaft engine and get it actually even with the tunnel and then had it dialed in. He sold it for other reasons, but ended up going with a Chittum Laguna Madre II tunnel and can surely tell you the differences. Marquesa is a big water tarpon skiff and won't work for reds here in 6-10" of water. EvoX is a bigger skiff, from what I can tell, than the HB Pro. I would focus on the weight and draft if you want to hunt fish shallow here in TX. I can promise you my Chittum is a 5" skiff with 3 people and I challenge you to do less than 6-8" in a Pro. Pro may take the nod for bigger water performance but I don't care as I want to fish shallow. After having a BT Mosquito for a year, I've come to know that I absolutely hate sponsons. They are a pain for poling and spinning. Go take a test ride with Lloyd Jones (HB rep in Corpus) and then Stephen Ford (Chittum in Rockport) and spend some time fishing them, walking the gunnels, poling, etc. It takes several hours to really understand the differences on a test ride.


Shit, it still needed to be raised another 3-4” but the platform was in the way. First thing I’d do on a Pro is make sure the outboard is lifted where the cavitation plate is about 2-3” above the top of the tunnel fully jacked and make sure they build the poling platform accordingly. The way HB rigs their tunnels and non tunnels is exactly the same height which is wrong.

I would not purchase a boat without extensively running each of them even if it meant paying a guide with the same skiff to let you run it and let him or her show you the ins and outs.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Mike_TX said:


> Looking at these 2 boats and would like to hear any Pro/Con comments on design, quality, performance, etc.. Boat will be used primarily in Texas (East Matagorda Bay to Port Aransas) chasing reds and trout (both fly fishing and casting). I was also looking at the HB-Marquesa but the HB-rep said that they sell more HB-Professionals in Texas, as it runs shallower (flat bottom vs V-bottom). This would be a new order. Hells' Bay say they are running 7 months for a new build.
> 
> Also, have a question about trolling motors - do you need one for bay fishing? If so, how/when do you use it? I like the look without. Thinking I do want a Power Pole. I'm just trying to do my homework, so I get it right the first time.
> 
> ...


I am building a tunnel right now. It will be complete in a couple weeks. Floydskiff.com


----------



## Steve stepp (Dec 28, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> For me to win any contest I need “top speed” to be one lol


The HYDRASTEPP 18’ IS THE FASTEST 115hp 60 mph two people draft 8’’ or the new 60 r two people 40 mph 6’’ to 7’’ draft


----------



## AnnieXFL (Apr 25, 2020)

Mike_TX said:


> Looking at these 2 boats and would like to hear any Pro/Con comments on design, quality, performance, etc.. Boat will be used primarily in Texas (East Matagorda Bay to Port Aransas) chasing reds and trout (both fly fishing and casting). I was also looking at the HB-Marquesa but the HB-rep said that they sell more HB-Professionals in Texas, as it runs shallower (flat bottom vs V-bottom). This would be a new order. Hells' Bay say they are running 7 months for a new build.
> 
> Also, have a question about trolling motors - do you need one for bay fishing? If so, how/when do you use it? I like the look without. Thinking I do want a Power Pole. I'm just trying to do my homework, so I get it right the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## txredfly (Sep 10, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Shit, it still needed to be raised another 3-4” but the platform was in the way. First thing I’d do on a Pro is make sure the outboard is lifted where the cavitation plate is about 2-3” above the top of the tunnel fully jacked and make sure they build the poling platform accordingly. The way HB rigs their tunnels and non tunnels is exactly the same height which is wrong.
> 
> I would not purchase a boat without extensively running each of them even if it meant paying a guide with the same skiff to let you run it and let him or her show you the ins and outs.


This is exactly what I had to do to my 17.8 which was the precursor to the pro. Add 3 in jackplate extension, new prop, cav plate and a new platform so motor will clear. They dont come “texas rigged” from the factory


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Got a vented tunnel scooter Fury rolling to south TX.
Transom raised, Shaw-Wing, Formen Prop, Shallow water intakes and a Zuke 90hp
Vent open speed is high 30’s And a clean flat wash
Vent closed it’s high 20’s
Love the scorer decks!


----------



## Jhw (Jan 13, 2019)

scissorhands said:


> In a month or so, Us Texas boys will have all these boats lined up and we can do a real life comparison and see what the real deal is.





scissorhands said:


> In a month or so, Us Texas boys will have all these boats lined up and we can do a real life comparison and see what the real deal is.


What event in a month or so? Love to compare and learn. John


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Steve stepp said:


> The HYDRASTEPP 18’ IS THE FASTEST *115hp 60 mph two people draft 8’’* or the new 60 r two people 40 mph 6’’ to 7’’ draft


I saw a unicorn once too...

Your own website says differently.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Another thread with the OP not back since starting it. Good thread though.
Take your time, that's a lot of coin.
There's a nice Pro with tunnel for sale used in TX right now.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Jhw said:


> What event in a month or so? Love to compare and learn. John


There isn't one scheduled yet, might be a month from now or two. A few of us are waiting for our boats to be finished.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

Both are both excellent boats.

First some general thoughts.

My sister has the HB Professional and loves poling it around Mosquito Lagoon with her husband. I've fished out of it a lot and it is a fantastic poling skiff. A friend I fish with in SC has the Fury and it is a great skiff as well. The Fury doesn't seem to be quite as easy to pole as the HB; I'm not sure why, perhaps hull design.

I've completely stopped using my troller on my 16' skiff while fly fishing and to a lesser extent taking friends/family spin fishing for reds. IMO the hookup ratio is much greater poling rather than using a troller to position the boat. A troller makes a lot of noise underwater and if in skinny water (<2') the noise will often spook reds long before you see them scattering. I'm retired and able to fish the SC low country tidal estuaries 4-6 days per week so I'm quite confident in my hook up observations.

Power pole...if you plan on fishing skinny water regularly, you may not want the weight of the pole and mechanicals in the stern/transom area. Personally, I can't see the need for a power pole if you're poling. I simply stick my pole into the bottom and use a 4' rope attached to the poling platform (the rope length is just shy where it would get caught up in the prop while underway) to tie off the boat. I also carry a 10' carbon fiber anchor pin which is often easier to embed than the push pole.

I have a power pole and troller on my 22' Pathfinder and rarely use them for bay and near shore fishing. I either anchor or drift.

Back to your choices...
I would go with the HB for resale value. While EC retains their value exceptionally well, HB's retain a far great percentage of your upfront cost 15 years after the purchase.

Both boats fish exceptionally well.

I have been wet in both boats due to choppy conditions. Further, the ride in both boats during light to mod chop was what one can expect, not a lot of fun.

I was going to buy a new HB Whipray 3 years ago, but, my retired, fixed income budget forced me to make a different choice. My current boat is not a HB, but, it cost 50% less. It is still a great boat that drafts just over 4" with 2 of us aboard and 19 gallons of gas for the F60. But the fit and finish of my boat is not close to the HB or EC standard. But then again, remember, you a buying a "tool" to get you to the fish; and looking good is only half the equation of being good (or so the saying goes).

HB started the very skinny water hull trend and every other manufacturer has been copying HB ever since.

I think you'd be happy in either boat. How you rig it may either make you happy or disappoint leading you to overspend on what will already be a very expensive platform.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

txredfly said:


> This is exactly what I had to do to my 17.8 which was the precursor to the pro. Add 3 in jackplate extension, new prop, cav plate and a new platform so motor will clear. They dont come “texas rigged” from the factory


It’s not really “Texas Rigged”but rigged correctly for a tunnel. Sticking a tunnel in a non tunnel hull and leaving the outboard mounting height the same and not building up the transom and platform accordingly is half assed, especially for one of the legendary skiff manufacturers. It reminds me of the EvoX Tunnel that had a transom that was actually LOWER than the deck and the water coming out of the tunnel damn near hit the center of the midsection. An improperly rigged tunnel hull is useless.
Floyd builds a beautiful skiff.
Almost any boat, especially a skiff, will get you wet quartering chop in the right wind. It’s physics.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

That’s called working with the customer on what “they” wanted and realizing things take time to make perfect. In the end it became a great working skiff. Gotta start somewhere but in the end is what counts. That was the first EXOx tunnel we did...
And after some mods it worked! 

Here’s a Caimen vented tunnel...
For TX😎


----------



## Mike_TX (Aug 30, 2020)

Caddis said:


> Another thread with the OP not back since starting it. Good thread though.
> Take your time, that's a lot of coin.
> There's a nice Pro with tunnel for sale used in TX right now.


I’ve been back but I don’t learn anything when I’m doing the talking. Thinking I definitely need a boat that is TX rig ready (I.e., jack plate). Looking at more boat options at this point.
Lots of good info here - just trying to digest it all.


----------



## Mike_TX (Aug 30, 2020)

SC Bill said:


> Both are both excellent boats.
> 
> First some general thoughts.
> 
> ...


That is my gut feeling on the t-motor and power pole options.....just more things to go wrong and more weight. Have bay fished with a lot of guides and can’t remember ever using the trolling motor and the power pole is nice but not necessary in my opinion, plus it’s kind of ugly to boot.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Mike_TX said:


> That is my gut feeling on the t-motor and power pole options.....just more things to go wrong and more weight. Have bay fished with a lot of guides and can’t remember ever using the trolling motor and the power pole is nice but not necessary in my opinion, plus it’s kind of ugly to boot.


Power pole I agree with. TM on mine is completely removable with my battery box. Takes up space in the front hatch (downside) but for the few times I need it (fishing with kids) it's nice to have.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

I love having a trolling motor, and the power pole micro has been a pleasant surprise with regards to performance. I wouldn't have a boat without either...but I'm not a traditionalist, and I suck at poling. With kids in particular, the TM and PP Micro combo is a godsend for working a flat. Steady low speed on the TM works for me, and when we're in the right spot we pole down get after it.

If I fished the Laguna Madre or fished the marsh a lot more, I'm sure I'd have a different view on things.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

East Cape said:


> That’s called working with the customer on what “they” wanted and realizing things take time to make perfect. In the end it became a great working skiff. Gotta start somewhere but in the end is what counts. That was the first EXOx tunnel we did...
> And after some mods it worked!
> 
> Here’s a Caimen vented tunnel...
> For TX😎


Glad you got it done. Looks great.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

scissorhands said:


> In a month or so, Us Texas boys will have all these boats lined up and we can do a real life comparison and see what the real deal is.


I would love to see this "skiff off" for the real world experience. Everyone's opinions in this thread are interesting, but, the results of all these different ones running with their owners vs. the manufacturers would be fantastic. We have enough of the fake "8W shootouts". Lets see what they can do in real world.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scissorhands said:


> Did a little of that this weekend on my buddies Mosquito. who's we also can compare.
> View attachment 154539


Looks like a Foreman. I love when people post up or say “you don’t need a tunnel in Texas”. Yeah I guess not but they will save your skeg, prop and the grass. 
Call Mr. Ford and ask him what that crappy little HPX Tunnel will do. He will know what you are talking about.


----------



## Mike_TX (Aug 30, 2020)

TX_Brad said:


> Power pole I agree with. TM on mine is completely removable with my battery box. Takes up space in the front hatch (downside) but for the few times I need it (fishing with kids) it's nice to have.


I am still undecided on the TM, but I think the smart thing is have the boat set up for one (mount & wired for one) in case I changed my mind at some point.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

If you're poling all the time you are probably fine without a TM and PP. If not the PP is great for staying on a spot quietly, stopping for a bit during a drift. I've used the TM mostly to sneak into a spot before wading or as an anchor replacement in deeper water (not usually FF but it's nice to basically never use your anchor if you do this ever).
Go buy the used HBT, get a higher jackplate if needed, and sell if for $5k less in a couple of years after you figure out exactly what you think you want.


----------

